# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.22 is out added Read Network Unlock Codes for MTK Smartphones

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.22 is out added Read Network Unlock Codes for MTK Smartphones*    Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.22 is out added Read Network Unlock Codes for MTK Android Smartphones.  
- MTK65xx Generic NCK Code Reading 6572/6582|6589|6592 eMMC Based phones
- Display Read codes (All  levels) from MTK Smart Phones. Wide range of different models & Different Brands supported.
- Improved other Operation
- All operation supported ADB 
Download from here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
FAQS: 
- I have Avatorbox . i dont have dongle can i use this update 
- Ans : No you cannot use it, Dongle must be Required  
- I have Avator dongle . but i dont have avator box can use this update
- ans . yes you can use Avator android tool Software as long as you have avator dongle.    
Regards 
SmartGSM

----------

